# Dan Richards, President of the California Fish and Game Commission Needs our Help



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Meeting to address this issue.

March 7th at 8:30 SHARP
Mission Inn, Riverside, Ca.

HSUS and PETA protesters will be there in force!

I'll be there...will you?


----------



## Ryddragyn (Jan 28, 2012)

Online petition if you can't make it:

http://keepamericafishing.salsalabs.com/o/6394/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=4066


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I was in attendance yesterday at the DFG Commission Meeting in Riverside.



The #1 topic on the agenda was that the State Assembly is considering removing Commission President Dan Richards. This all stems from Dan’s recent hunt in Idaho where he took a Mountain Lion. Mountain Lion hunting is legal in Idaho but not in California. Assemblymen with a –D behind their name, HSUS and PETA all want him removed because of his firm stand for sport hunting in California. The other members of the commission are NOT hunters.



L.A.’s TV channels, 2, 7 and 9 were in attendance along with many newspapers.



When they opened the meeting there was hundreds in attendance.





The first nine speakers talked of support for Commissioner Dan Richards. They all spoke clearly citing facts and scientific data to support their claim. After each there was loud applause. 



The 10th person was called to the podium to get her allotted 2 minutes. She was a heavy set old lady with an eastern European accent. She immediately called ALL those in attendance “Blood Thirsty”. She then went off on a rambling and nearly incoherent tirade about hunting and poor defenseless animals. She even spoke of her wish to see the animals shoot back. She spoke of puppies and crossbows and that she thought we are a “civilized” society that should ban all hunting. She said nothing about the supposed “charges” being leveled against the Commissioner. She just demanded Commissioner Richards to leave. 

To complete her emotional based and long-winded spiel she went way over 2 minutes. The panel didn’t object to her going long like a few of those before her. I was looking straight at the clock. 



No applause was heard.



The next 2 speakers were in support of Dan. 



Then a guy stood up, claimed to be a hunter and immediately denounced “trophy hunting”. He was also without any legal or scientific data to support his “supposed” distain for Trophy Hunters or Commissioner Richards. He sounded confused and scattered. He asked for the commissioner to step aside.



While people were speaking the old lady sat down next to me and the media immediately surrounded her, photographed her and began taking notes.

I stepped out and saw the TV crews interviewing the Anti-Trophy guy. 

Not one pro-commissioner speaker was interviewed that I saw.



As I was leaving I got the opportunity to speak with one of those “Environmentalists”. She said she was angry because she thought the commissioner had become “divisive” and that his actions after the hunt in Idaho (Legal) “polarized” people. She was articulate and polite. I told her it was only the way she reacted that caused any issue. I told her I thought it was a “Non-Issue”.



The way the media flocked to the emotionally challenged individuals was telling and to me showed the main reason our country is tearing itself apart.

This was our modern left wing, Anti-God; Anti-American Mass media on display.



Neither of those two speakers had anything but emotionally charged dialogue. They brought up no concrete reason for our Assembly in California to remove him as President of the Fish and Game commission.



The media has an agenda and it isn’t good.



I had business to attend to so I left before all the speakers were heard.



Bill


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the post Bill


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

You are very welcome


----------

